# 1/24/16 Blackwater "Let's get'em!"



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Leaving out about 10 mins behind schedule due to over loading of crap to stay warm! But nevertheless off we go! Good luck today boys! Be safe! Wear your orange!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gearing up too to go to my lease in Alabama. Good luck to all of you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

*1/24/16 Blackwater &quot;Let's get'em!&quot;*

Well I can tell you this, there's a few of them about already! Nearly had a meeting between the front bumper and the head of a damn deer going up to Munson right now on Munson highway. At least I can say that saw deer today! Good luck guys.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Guy at the check station said there was a wreck on I-10 near exit 22 had traffic stopped east bound.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Not BW but represnting the East. 27 deg. Changing into hunting clothes on the tailgate was chilly!! Overlooking an acre of rye, chickory and clover. New bucks in cam. It's on like Donkey Kong!! Kill 'em goats, boys!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Just got settled into a pine on the north end of BW. Saw a few on the way up. Almost hit one on Munson hwy after it just about bounced off the excursion in front of me. Truck said 25 degrees when I got out, y'all stay warm and good luck!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm up... it's cold, but surprisingly pleasant. The wind is what makes it miserable for me though. 

I've held out all week, and now I'm shooting the first legal buck I see.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Up a pine on the south end of BW


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Not bw but sitting on the ground in Greenville


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Doe and short buck just slipped by....


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Been slow on the lease this morning!


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Cold but still. Finally a break from Mr. Freeze Miester. Waiting to hear you all shooting.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

John B. said:


> Doe and short buck just slipped by....


Same here. Had a big doe at first light then about 15 minutes ago a little guy got wind of her. He was running hard but couldn't find her.

Glad to see they are on their feet. Lots of fresh scrapes seen on the way in.

Sun is blasting me now. Can't see crap to my right.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Man I was running behind today.. After parking nothing was going right! Oh well got settled in about 15 minutes ago.. Going for the long haul today boys! In the stand from dawn till dark! John you know where I am, if you run out of luck where your at come join me... You might bring luck my way today!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Seen two slick heads already....My huntin buddy Santa had one at first light....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I like big bucks and I can not lie...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Who was that? Didja git em?


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Santa? Need pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wasn't Santa...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Jb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to the east of me.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Somebody target practicing on a runner. Four shots. I'm not optimistic. But I been there:/


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

John, Espo. Are you guys in Hutton again?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like I have a pack of dogs chasing off in the distance north east of me! Maybe they will flush one my way!!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

My view this morning.. Peacefully waiting for that trophy to come out!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You're about a half mile from the dog area...


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Just took a shot at a decent buck. He was in some thick gallberrys so not sure how good the shot was. Gonna give it a few and go see what I can find. He was chasing 3 does.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> My view this morning.. Peacefully waiting for that trophy to come out!


Looks cold out there 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

It's a little chilly... Not too bad though. I was expecting worse.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

As long as the wind don't blow 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope you got em. Photo Clock has restarted in your post.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Got him! Small 9


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> Got him! Small 9


Well let's see a picture!

I'm on one of my favorite spots on some private land in Molino. Couple of scrapes in the area getting worked regularly. I know there's a big cowhorn in the area. But hopefully his daddy is nearby and makes an appearance. 
Saw a pair of does feeding earlier. Nothing following them. 
Weather is great. I just don't like how big and bright the moon was at 3am!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

And congrats!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

John B. said:


> I'm up... it's cold, but surprisingly pleasant. The wind is what makes it miserable for me though.
> 
> I've held out all week, and now I'm shooting the first legal buck I see.


Saw this and thought of your avatar this morning in the cold haha!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonder if he's 10"
Can't believe that all the rack he's got. Looks like a bigger bodied deer than what his little horns would suggest.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Now I'm starting to second guess my decision to sit mid morning/early afternoon. I figured with that moon they wouldn't move early.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

3


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Had a spike all morning. 3 does just showed up. He chased them around the plot and back into the thick. 

I'm starting to feel my toes again.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone just melted one's ass...


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been hearing a shot here and there but still haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Linkovich said:


> Got him! Small 9


A$$hole!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard another shot in espo's direction....


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Three does in metts so far.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

6


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wasn't us


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

I regret my decision to be lazy this morning! Good luck. I'll be up in a tree tonight!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Just got a report from Bigbulls he has seen 8 so far.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn... Maybe I should relocate I haven't seen a damn thing!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Just a a small buck chasing does up on the hill

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

4 does and passed an 8. They movin


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Well sh!t... Is anyone north of 4? Around the bear lake and hurricane lake area? It's awesome that they are moving and everyone is seeing them but damn.. Nothing has been seen here yet from my stand!


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Only thing I've seen all morning


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Heading out for mid day boys. No service but will check in later


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

:whistling:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Small buck down


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Just let a shooter slip up behind me. Had no shot.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got down... gonna get back up around 1.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Big cowhorn and two more does


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

3 does feeding in front of since 10am. Imma bout done in this box but want them to leave first.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Shot him at ten right underneath me


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Seen 6... 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

All I seen all morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Garden gnome?


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Well didn't see or hear anything this morning, relocating to a different spot. On the way now, eating a sandwich while driving... Lol gotta get set up! Congrats on the buck hsif der! Hopefully we will all be able to post a picture today!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Finally got enough signal to post pics. He went 10yds, double lung. Saw 8 total in 2 hours counting him


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Well sh!t... Is anyone north of 4? Around the bear lake and hurricane lake area? It's awesome that they are moving and everyone is seeing them but damn.. Nothing has been seen here yet from my stand!



I was up that way


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just heard 34 shots and there still shooting ! Damn dog hunters!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> Just heard 34 shots and there still shooting ! Damn dog hunters!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are your people, bobo...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope they killed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Linkovich said:


> I was up that way



Yea I've now relocated.. Just didn't see any action and all I heard was shots fired like target practice.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

SICF have the hunting blues?


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy crap I relocate and all of a sudden I have signal!!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

*1/24/16 Blackwater &quot;Let's get'em!&quot;*

Anyone else back in the woods yet?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

We're up...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> SICF have the hunting blues?


You bet! Out here though...Sat this am in the Hutton and saw a few does. In another spot now and it doesn't feel that great, been a long day already.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm ready to take a nap...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

@Linkovich










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice buck link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Doe at 30


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> You bet! Out here though...Sat this am in the Hutton and saw a few does. In another spot now and it doesn't feel that great, been a long day already.


At least your seeing deer that is half the battle :thumbsup:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

*1/24/16 Blackwater &quot;Let's get'em!&quot;*

Good luck fellas, I'm back at the house. I'll be headed back up in the morning


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hikers are loud


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

sure said:


> Hikers are loud



Same place?


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Spike..


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The guy is singing "everything is awesome when you're part of a team"... shoot a stump danny


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope y'all have some luck..... My woman is gripen about me hunting tomorrow and for the next week.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hikers suck... why they aren't required to wear orange, but we are is beyond me...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

He got down to where Danny is and yelled HEY!, to make sure Danny saw them... we heard you 400 yards ago hippie


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> He got down to where Danny is and yelled HEY!, to make sure Danny saw them... we heard you 400 yards ago hippie


Hey isn't there a coyote under your stand? BOOM!!!!!!!!!!! Hippie leaves.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Lmao should have fired a warning shot.


----------



## surf4jc (Oct 5, 2007)

Been up in the stand for 30mins. Good luck fellows. Hoping to at least see something, but will pass on the hikers.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Watching this playoff game. Patriots gotta tighten up. Check the reports coming

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Keep

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> Watching this playoff game. Patriots gotta tighten up. Check the reports coming
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No sir I hope the Broncos stomp them :thumbup:


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

*1/24/16 Blackwater &quot;Let's get'em!&quot;*

It's getting to about that time boys.. Eyes open! Good luck
Just heard a double shot over near juniper creek. Any of us over there?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

All the ladies are here....


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

sure said:


> All the ladies are here....



Nice!! Let's just home the boys are out looking for some action!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Stay calm....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

I got benched for the second half by the coach. (Wife) Something about me going out of town for the next two weeks? Enjoyed hunting with you brothers. Hope you ALL get one!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Shots fired. Atlleast one oinker down


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

They're moving!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Had somebody come sit about 100yds from me. Walked back to a spot blind and had a bunch of pigs all over me. Shot one less than a foot away as it charged me. That was intense. Thank god they were only about 20lbs.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

My phns been acting crazy all day we are south of 4 got my daughter with me, feels nice outside life is good...my buddy missed 1 this am other than that been a slow day...had some does blowing in the thick upwind??? Its bout that time good luck everyone God bless


----------



## surf4jc (Oct 5, 2007)

I am near Jupiter, had buck (at least 10 inch mainbeam) bedding down and then a doe came in and they pranced off happily ever after


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Had a pretty doe walking under me till my daughter scared her off was funny got it on camera lol


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I missed one at less than 3'


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Alright fellas I wanna see some bucks on the ground. I had to cut my hunt short today. Sat until 2pm jumped something on the way in couldn't tell what it was all I could see was a white flag. Showtime boys good luck!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nothing for me. I did some grunt stalking in some open areas with creek bottoms with no luck. Got stuck in some clay on one spot and had to get snatched so I called it early. Saw 4 does total but no bucks.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

What's the report from the Hutton ?Anything brought out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm still pulling for SICF! No bucks behind those does?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, f*ck....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

I didn't see anything to sling a bullet at this afternoon.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Well struck out again!!! The only deer I saw was the one I nearly hit on the way to Munson this morning! Didn't see anything today but birds!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Another lost one???? Close the loop on today's hunt boys!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Driving... report in a bit.


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Deer hunting.... Highest of Highs lowest of lows


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw 1 doe this morning,11 does , 2 spikes and a hen turkey this afternoon. No shooters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

On the way home today right before dark, the fields in Okaloosa were covered in deer.....couldn't believe how many I saw! Was figuring I'd see more reports!!!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw 8 does this morning. 

This afternoon I saw a spike, doe & fawn and a buck that stuck his head out of the creek bottom 250 yards away as shooting light was fading. He never did step out for a good look. I could see bone but couldn't tell how much and he kept his body inside the bushes.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Aight, here's the "in a nutshell" version of tonight's hunt in the hutton, I'm tired and not looking forward to work in the morning. 

Me, Kenny, Espo and Grouper22 (******* santa) had this thicket lined up... got in about 1pm, had deer on us by 2:45 or so.

Not exactly sure what everyone saw, I know we all saw several. 

Kenny shot sometime around 4:30, rack buck pushing a doe... 100 yards, chest shot with a .270, 130gr fusion soft point I believe.

Espo got to kenny first, and they established where the buck was when he was shot. No blood. Looked for 30 minutes and nothing. By some dumb luck, I stumble an a few drops of bright red blood 50 yards from the shot. Ok, we got contact... look around, nothing... by some more dumb luck, I find one pin drop 100 yards from last blood. Follow it a few yards and get on some ok blood. Follow it for 50 yards or so and we hear the deer jump up. We should have backed out then, but he was only 20 yards away. He sounded pretty messed up. The next 100 yards was a battle of swamp, thorns, good blood and jumping the deer a few more times. We all know better, but we honestly thought we were seconds away from a trigger pull and high fives.

Decided we were doing more harm than good, plus the guys at the check station told us we had to roll out.

We left the deer in some thick swamp, with good blood. I think there is a good chance kenny will find him tomorrow. Said he was a nice 6, possibly an 8. 

I hope he finds him, and will keep y'all posted when I know something.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully he'll find em tomorrow and no yotes will be on it tonight!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Hopefully he'll find em tomorrow and no yotes will be on it tonight!!!!


Hopefully, but if you knew how hard it will be to drag him out from where he is, your opinion might be different though. Lol


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems like the chest shot isn't working too well lately. Maybe a better shot option should be explored.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Seems like the chest shot isn't working too well lately. Maybe a better shot option should be explored.


Unfortunately we're not shooting these deer on a greenfield or feeder at 75 yards... sometimes you don't get a whole lot of opportunity when bucks are running does in head high thickets. While I agree the chest isn't ideal, I will take that shot every time on a rack buck.

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

I didn't want to take the shot but we spent 5 hard days hunting the Hutton and it was the only buck I had anywhere close to me.. Also was the last hour of the last hunt so I took the shot that was given to me. Hope it works out it is very likely the biggest deer I've ever shot hope to find him in he morning .


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh hey that sounds familiar...oh wait, I don't hear the caliber police.... I dang sure hope y'all find it! Went back to the scene of my crime and didn't see no buzzards around, may not be ripe enough yet


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Oh hey that sounds familiar...oh wait, I don't hear the caliber police.... I dang sure hope y'all find it! Went back to the scene of my crime and didn't see no buzzards around, may not be ripe enough yet


Too cold. Check back Wednesday. Hopefully the hogs don't eat it up first.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I know you guys have been hunting hard this week. A lot of hours in stand. I would've taken the shot too. Hopefully you will find him in the morning. Sicf I'm hoping you can find yours as well. Ahh deer hunting!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> Aight, here's the "in a nutshell" version of tonight's hunt in the hutton, I'm tired and not looking forward to work in the morning.
> 
> Me, Kenny, Espo and Grouper22 (******* santa) had this thicket lined up... got in about 1pm, had deer on us by 2:45 or so.
> 
> ...


I will be out there tomorrow morning if y'all need help I can help y'all when I get down.

Hell straight on chest shots are my second favorite shot with a rifle besides a broadside shot. Every vital organ is hit.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Straight on chest? Either way, he's probably dead real close to where yall backed out. Hope you find him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Best of luck to you Kenny on finding your deer. Cold enough for the meat to be ok if you find him early.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Im headed back up to the north end, probably won't have any signal in the bottom I'm planning on sitting in but if yall need help I don't mind riding down. I can't hunt this afternoon so I'll be headed back that way late morning anyways. Good luck y'all find him!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dang....


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Man..... Bad luck is going around I guess! Good luck brother, I'm sure you'll find it!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

good luck fellas, find that buck


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck on recovering it:thumbsup:, what did you learn from this?:whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Update, he found him still alive... he apparently is a really big cowhorn. Kenny said when he saw him, all he could see was main beams and figured he was a 6, possibly an 8...

Pictures soon.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Well bout time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Only took 3 hours in the thick we got him!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow... lol. He shoots, he scores!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

Now that is a cool looking cowhorn! Congrats


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

That fella there is the reason I'm so sleepy/sore today... I'm comin' over to shoot him a couple more times....


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Glad you found that poor fella. Congratulations. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

After the week y'all had I am just happy y'all got one out!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You ain't never lied....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal....no yote bites I assume?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

good job guys


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Bullet went in on the front right shoulder, exited on the back left ham... 

That deer was a trooper...


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

So is this the buck shot in the chest yesterday and then still alive today?

Or is it a different buck taken today (Monday)?


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Hey a success story! Congrats!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

bcbz71 said:


> So is this the buck shot in the chest yesterday and then still alive today?
> 
> Or is it a different buck taken today (Monday)?


Was still alive as of 11am... he gone now.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The one we pushed last night..... shot at 1600 yesterday.... still kickin' this morning....


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

John B. said:


> Bullet went in on the front right shoulder, exited on the back left ham...
> 
> That deer was a trooper...


Damnit man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

John B. said:


> Update, he found him still alive... he apparently is a really big cowhorn. Kenny said when he saw him, all he could see was main beams and figured he was a 6, possibly an 8...
> 
> Pictures soon.


Yikes...gutsy ground check. Lucky he was 10" Congrats!!!


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Had to chase him down and shoot him with a pistol.. He wanted to live lol he's in the cooler now!!! Hitting the couch that drag was ROUGH!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

He was 14 inches that came straight from mister green jeans I'm good lol


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Strong willed beast. My buddy arrowed a small doe through both lungs one time. Chased her for a day and a half but couldn't get close enough to get another arrow in her. Finally capped her with a 22 mag. Not sure the game warden would have approved of the mercy rule though. Lol


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Kennyw523 said:


> He was 14 inches that came straight from mister green jeans I'm good lol



Good one, he needed to be cut from the herd. If u hadn't got up with him prolly would have lived to breed again. U on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

This is my favorite part. Why do you think he needs to be cut from the herd. I love this answer coming up 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

lettheairout said:


> This is my favorite part. Why do you think he needs to be cut from the herd. I love this answer coming up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



I m guessing u don't think he should be. U prolly like shooting big rack bucks too. U prolly think he could breed and his offspring would be a rack buck. Let's just say we disagree. U luv that answer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup that's the answer I was looking for. We need more regulations  

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess if u don't kill any deer, more regs don't hurt nothin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> Bullet went in on the front right shoulder, exited on the back left ham...
> 
> That deer was a trooper...


My bet is it rode the shoulder without entering the lungs/organ area, then veered through the intestine area and out through the back ham. Bullets do some crazy things! 

I've had no pass through on a dead broad side shot with my 30-06. And I've shot a deer in it's rear end only to have it go all the way through and out the neck! There was nothing left of the inside of that deer!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/popcorn_yes.gif


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> My bet is it rode the shoulder without entering the lungs/organ area, then veered through the intestine area and out through the back ham. Bullets do some crazy things!
> 
> I've had no pass through on a dead broad side shot with my 30-06. And I've shot a deer in it's rear end only to have it go all the way through and out the neck! There was nothing left of the inside of that deer!


Exactly what happened.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/popcorn_yes.gif
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


You were dying last night bubba.

Let me give y'all a little info on the ref. This dude is one of the most hardcore deer hunting guys I've ever met. He helped us a lot this weekend and without him, we wouldn't have shot that deer. He definitely hunts hard and enjoys seeing people shoot bucks no matter what. Thank you for all the help and laughs this week. We had a blast.


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

706Z said:


> I m guessing u don't think he should be. U prolly like shooting big rack bucks too. U prolly think he could breed and his offspring would be a rack buck. Let's just say we disagree. U luv that answer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Feisty bobo lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums...-of-god-gif-super-troopers-i1_zps92dc3289.gif


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

... Can't believe I shot somethings with horns !


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Kennyw523 said:


> Feisty bobo lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










keep calm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

THIthis is CALM


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Kennyw523 said:


> ... Can't believe I shot somethings with horns !


Nice doesn't look like you kicked someone's dog after all lol Nice buck :thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Espo when he got back to the truck Sunday night....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Man I love this place. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dick...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I waited until it was found. You are 1 for two. Tighten up.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

That was funny though... I prolly did look like that... Jesus...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> That was funny though... I prolly did look like that... Jesus...
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Oh you did, you damn sure did.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^^ 'bout died laughing, can imagine Espo finally gettin' back to the truck


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

IM4MOPAR said:


> ^^^^ 'bout died laughing, can imagine Espo finally gettin' back to the truck


Oddly enough, those words were spoken.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You have no clue Harv... I was dead... Overheating with all the layers I had on....get to the truck and Teletubbie had the truck running with the damn seat heaters on... Went into heat stroke on the way to the check station... Went to heaven... St. Peter said he wouldn't let me in so I came back...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm good now.


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

"All the single ladies in the house say heeeeeyyyyy!!!!"


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well shit, who is that in green?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I quit... 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So far, we've had two stud....threads, come out of the Hutton unit, it's a magical place


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

This thread is like Kenny's buck...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

It is a petting zoo, fun hunt with the right folks.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Yyyeeeessssiiirrrreeeeeee!!!!!!


----------

